# help with ID black acei



## awinstead (Feb 22, 2009)

Any idea? Was told it was a acei ...just a hybrid??


----------



## letstalkfish (Dec 25, 2008)

hard to tell looks like a female too.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/species.php?id=835


----------



## Malawi Mad1 (Aug 15, 2006)

pseudotropheus acie "ngara" looks like a female


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

Any chance of a better pic?

I'm not so certain it is an acei. The body shape looks a bit off to me, but the pic is so dark that I really can't say for sure.


----------



## non_compliance (Dec 4, 2008)

sort of looks like my white tail acei, but your fish's tail is HUGE... and not white...


----------



## awinstead (Feb 22, 2009)

I will see if I can get some better pictures tonight. At the moment I dont have anything else in my tank besides this fish, 4 rusties, and 4 yellow labs, so he/she is the only one.

Thanks for the replies.

Adam


----------



## awinstead (Feb 22, 2009)

Thats about best i can do


----------



## awinstead (Feb 22, 2009)

double post..sorry
I am new is it possible to delete a double post?


----------



## non_compliance (Dec 4, 2008)

that looks alot like my fish... I believe that is a female...

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... php?id=835

that looks like the male.. I had another with a blue mask, and he beat the snot out of the one that was mostly black...


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

Sorry, it _is_ an acei! :thumb:


----------



## ArmeyGal (Mar 24, 2004)

Looks like the Ngara Acei I used to have too. They re also called White Tail Acei as a common name or Black Acei as you found out. I miss mine. They were awesome fish!! Congrats on the find :wink:


----------



## awinstead (Feb 22, 2009)

Thanks, I only have 1, is that going to be a problem? Rest of my tank is Rusties and labs.

Adam


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

You might have some crossbreeding, depending on dominancy.

Other than that, they should get along just fine.


----------

